# EpsonNet Printer Connection



## FlashMac (Mar 4, 2008)

Can anyone talk me through connecting to an Epson printer through EpsonNet?

By EpsonNet I mean one of these:

http://images.ciao.com/iuk/images/products/normal/047/product-5771047.jpg

- basically a mini print server like the ones you used to see a lot of before HP JetDirect etc took off.

We connect to any number of HP and Canon printers, but one of my art departments has an Epson Stylus Color 1160 which is connected through one of these. One mac is connected to it, I cannot connect the other three macs to it, I have tried everything, every kind of printer connection, and putting what meagre information I can get into all the windows in the printer connection dialogue.

Is it even possible to get an IP address from this thing? Because entering the queue that shows up in the Profiler of the mac that is already connected does nothing.

The System Profiler says this:

Status: Idle
Print Server: Local
Driver Version: 1.29
Default: Yes
URI: pap://Stylus_COLOR_1160-B97B9A:EPSONLQ2*
PPD: Epson Stylus COLOR 1160
PPD VErsion: 1.0
Postscript Version: (3011.104) 0

All Macs are running 10.4.11. I understand Epson have issues with 10.5 but it doesn't apply in this case. I pride myself on being able to connect anything to anything but I've got to say I'm stumped here, it might as well be in Swahili.

Also, I have downloaded the Epson 1160 Driver for Mac OS 10.x from Epson, it asks for a re-start after installing, after the re-start it doesn't appear to show up, just the Gimp-print driver that is bundled with Mac OS, which would be fine actually, anything would be fine. I already bought an Epson R1800 to replace this thing but the color on it is atrocious so we're back to the 1160 as the only decent real-color-proofing we have.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 4, 2008)

From the info from System Profiler, the printer is connected using appletalk.
In Printer Setup, click Add/+.  Click More Printers. Select Epson appletalk, and it should show up.

Forgot to add that you may need to turn on appletalk in whichever network method you're using - ie, if ethernet then turn on appletalk for built-in ethernet in Network prefs.


----------



## FlashMac (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my God of course! Thank you! I will try that on Thursday when I get back to work. Appletalk is on.

Now that you have mentioned it, I remember a year ago putting a sticker on it saying 'use Epson Appletalk' but it must have fallen off and my memory really is that bad.  

Thanks again!


----------



## FlashMac (Mar 7, 2008)

OK this worked for most of them. I have one that Epson Appletalk does not show up on.

Its a Dual 2Ghz Intel Xeon Mac Pro 10.4.11.

On the Epson downloads page, if you choose PPC it takes you to all theoptions like manuals and drivers etc. If you choose Intel it takes you to a similar page with manuals etc but no software to download. I installed the PPC one on an Intel machine and it seemed to add the driver. Not on this one, it just doesn't come up, restarts and everything. I expect I'm going to have to rebuild it anyway.


----------

